# Basic Kitten supplies at reasonable prices



## Fatima (Nov 6, 2010)

Where can i get pet supplies that are not so overly priced! I have just adoped 2 small 3 week old kittens, yes its from the streets. I found a woman who is fostering them, they are two sisters and one of them has puss coming out from one of its eyes. They are being bottle fed. I need to start to wean them onto wet kitten food, i heard like one tin can of Kitten food is like 9 Junayn! I mean these two kittens may finish 1 can in 1 or 2 days. Which is way too much for my budget. I want to give the best to my little bundles of love yet without the major price tag!

Any info would be helpful....... Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The pus coming out of the eye needs dealing with, probably antibiotics but you should clean the eye with clean fresh saline water, wet cotton wool and wipe the eyes, always wipe from the corner nearest the nose outward. Do not use the same piece of cotton on both eyes as you just transfer the infection from one eye to another.

Start the weaning... you don't have to buy special food you can treat the kitten the same as you would a baby and give your food well soften with maybe some milk or water, of course no salt or spices, but rice soften with milk is good, same with chicken and you can bulk it out with nice soft carrot. The food must be bland as the stomach is small and delicate. There is a baby rice here you can buy in a packet that you add boiling water too maybe it is called Farex you could try that.

Good luck and I am sure they will give you hours of fun.

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Actually your kittens wont eat one large can of food in two days but weaning them on your food is good as it means if you don't have money for canned food then they wont starve as they can have a little of yours.


I meant to say.. well done on taking unwanted cats


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Ohhhhh kittens I want to see photos  I am a sucker for animals I have promised myself NOT to adopt any kittens in Egypt it's bound to happen 

Maiden you must have loads of experience with animals I love the chicken photos in the other thread!!


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I adopted a week-old kitten when I lived in Hurghada, a friend's daughter found him dumped in a trash bin.
The vet advised me to give him very diluted baby milk, from the pharmacy. then for weaning, I gave him very diluted solid kitten food from the pet shop... then diluted it less and less until he was old enough to take it dry.
He's now a huge strapping 5 year old, living with my best friend.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Say that a kitten "adopted herself" into my home .

Actually she is not a kitten, more like a teenager cat. 

I'd rather not have her, and everday I have to put her back in the street, but alas my kids adore her and I don't want to break their heart, so I'm thinking about giving her a chance and let her live with us.

But before she comes to live with us I will have to deparasite her, deflea her, vaccinate her, rabies shots, and probably put her in some sort of feline anticonceptive treatment? 
Does any one know the costs involved and a good professional vet that will not try to rip me off?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Dizzie Izzie said:


> Say that a kitten "adopted herself" into my home .
> 
> Actually she is not a kitten, more like a teenager cat.
> 
> ...




Good on you... I love animals... I gave 3 campo cats a home and they came to me with the worms dropping out of them.. disgusting but you should see them now, the cats not the worms.


There are vets in the Maadi area which you might try but it maybe better if you have an Egyptian friend who can contact a vet as without doubt the prices will be cheaper.


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't know if I can post a link but will do a copy and paste something from the 'SPARE' website (Society for the Protection of Animal Rights in Egypt). By the looks they offer clinics to those who rescue pets etc and also list the prices on one of the pages.
*
From their website:*
S.P.A.R.E. has an in-house vet and assistant vet, who are on call from 9 to 5 pm and for emergencies.

We have a fully equipped, on-site clinic that caters to all animals.

We provide consultations, vaccinations, full-check ups and spay and neuter operations.

Cost of check up: 25L.E.
Cost of medication: Depending on the medication.
Cost of rehabilitation stay at the Shelter: Minimum of 10L.E. per day. Further costs will vary depending on type of treatment and medication needed, and will be added to the 10L.E. as required.
We accept full payment upfront.
You will receive a receipt.

We recommend that should you rescue an animal and cannot keep it, that you vaccinate it for rabies, spay and neuter it and return it to where you found it, in the case of your inability to find it a home.

Don't know if this helps!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

SHendra said:


> I don't know if I can post a line but will do a copy and paste something from the 'SPARE' website (Society for the Protection of Animal Rights in Egypt). By the looks they offer clinics to those who rescue pets etc and also list the prices on one of the pages.
> *
> From their website:*
> S.P.A.R.E. has an in-house vet and assistant vet, who are on call from 9 to 5 pm and for emergencies.
> ...




Please do post the link...


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Clinic and TNR Program - Society for the Protection of Animal Rights in Egypt

I find these people impressive!


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Super! Thank you Shendra, I may contact them, the consultation fee seems sensible enough, here is me hoping that their other fees are just as afordable.


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Your welcome! I hope the rest isn't to high, after all your doing what they wish many would do by 'rescuing'. Good on ya too!


----------

